# Need people to fish with



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Everbody i fish with lately havent been able to go and i dont fish solo in case something happens. So im looking for some people to help pay for fuel and have someone to catch some fish with. Email me at [email protected] I wade fish mostly but drift on occasion


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

What bays and areas do you fish?


----------



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mostly east bay but started venturing into west bay this year still learning it though


----------



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Galveston bay system


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay. I fish mainly east/west matagorda and 
some palacios when the times right. Galv. a little
to far for me


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

you better get some fishin' time in now...after those boys are born your time away from momma will become more limited!Paul.


----------



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i hope not but i have a feeling its gonna get slowed down a bit


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Where do you launch from to fish East Bay? rs


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

If ya ever need an extra person in the future, I would be interested in going. Hit me. Thanks.


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Aug 20, 2009)

email sent


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

hes a great guy to go out with he knows his stuff


----------



## soc (Sep 20, 2010)

id like to do some bay fishing maybe we could trade off my boat is a little to big for the most of the bay do you fish off shore


----------

